# Well, something I've been looking to see happen.



## Alan Sweet (Nov 22, 2015)

.A small affordable 3d Printer. If it follows the tech paths of the past, we can see a bigger and better in near future.

http://www.amazon.com/XYZprinting-V...41287&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=da+vinci+jr&psc=1

And a You tube ad too

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search...inci+Jr&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-004

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 24, 2015)

These things are something else that I've been looking at, but just don't know a darned thing about them. I think that it would be cool to see one in person working and from what I hear the possibilities are endless as what you can do with them. HMMMM, maybe someday.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm waiting for them to be able to print a wax so I could use them to print for lost wax casting (I've still got a centrifugal casting setup I bought with sine stuff from a jeweler)


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 25, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I'm waiting for them to be able to print a wax so I could use them to print for lost wax casting (I've still got a centrifugal casting setup I bought with sine stuff from a jeweler)


That's been on my list too -- at some point I'll experiment with one of the online print services to get some wax parts made, then find somebody to cast using them. (Stuff like custom fountain pen clips.)

One of these cheaper plastic-only printers could be useful for making a prototype, simply to save the turnaround time.


----------

